# Breville bambino plus problems



## Lyniix (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi guys, hope you can help me!

This morning my bambino plus behaved weirdly.

I have linked a video which shows the problems

(



)

Problems are:

Sometimes it just won't let me put water through. It just stops after 3 seconds.

After it has put water through, it says a weird noise that consists for about 1 minute.

Lastly, it won't let me do my manually preinfusion. Normally you hold the double shot for the amount of time, but it just begins even though I still hold the button down.

Any suggestions? I have had this machine for 3 weeks. Done backflush every second day, 1 time with a cleaning tablet. I just good water and clean the machine very carefully.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I wonder if you have programmed a setting on it without realising. Have you tried to do a reset to factory settings? Page 16 on manual.

Is it new or have you bought it second hand?


----------



## Lyniix (Feb 17, 2021)

I bought it completely new 3 weeks ago.

I dropped the water filter and it appears that is the reason for the humming sound. when I remove it, the sound is gone.

I will try to do a factory reset and see what happens. thanks


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

They are quite noisy and can vibrate a lot.

I wouldn't backflush the machine - yes do the clean but not sure a 2 daily backflush is necessary / advisable.

What baskets and coffee are you using?

Are you grinding it yourself? If you're grinding too fine you could also be choking the machine


----------



## Lyniix (Feb 17, 2021)

Funny, the reason why I backflush is because everyone has told me that it is very important to do backflush very often and if you don't do it it will kill the machine as well... But as I am afraid the pump has taken damage I think I will stop doing it so often.

It actually happened as I changed to lower quality coffee beans 😕 I use single wall filter as the beans are freshly roasted, but not a very high quality. So I actually grind very fine. I will try the reset tomorrow and grind a bit more in the basket and a less fine.


----------

